# Mr. Losik



## dosandojang (Apr 6, 2004)

knows A LOT about the history of Tang Soo Do!!!!! I have spoken with him, and admire him for researching so much into the history of Tang Soo Do!!!!!! I will be buying ALL of his books!!!!!!!!!

Master Arce
DO SAN DOJANG


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Apr 7, 2004)

Steve,

You might not want to give blanket comments about people whom you do not know.

To wit:

There are many people who have accused him of plagarism.
He refuses to provide his sources for fear of competition.
And, due to the above he should be deemed as an unrealiable source. 

If he is willing to fix these deficiencies, then great. He has also come under fire for the quality of his works, by potential clientel at Warrior-Scholar who have seen his works.

I'm only informing you of this, so that if these allegations are in fact accurate, you do not come away with edd on your face as  a TSD master. I am going to be honest here, and tell you that he and I have crossed swords in the past over some of these issues, in my case, the sources issue. Anyone with any schooling in advanced writing, or even basic collegiate writing, knows that you are supposed to cite your sources. That is why there are three accepted primary models for the construction of citations.

Make sense?


----------



## dosandojang (Apr 7, 2004)

Thank you Master Clay. Thank you for always looking out for me. I just feel that it is great that he is the first person to really try to uncover as much as possible of the TSD history. I have been searching and searching for as much TSD as I can find, since I started TSD. I have heard SO MANY DIFFERENT stories, by SO MANY DIFFERENT Korean Masters and Grand Masters. I just want the truth. I will buy his books and see for myself. If it is garbage, then it is garbage. I will not know until I read them. Peace.....


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Apr 7, 2004)

I would not say they are garbage as I have not read them. A couple of other resources you might want to talk with are Dan Segarra and John Hancock. Hancock might not be that user friendly, but he has done quite a bit of research.


----------



## dosandojang (Apr 7, 2004)

Well I have heard of those two, plus Dan Nolan. I have not been able to get a reply from Master Nolan either. I will see if I can get any info out of the two you mentioned. Like I said Master Clay, I really want to know ALL I can about TSD and its history. And I will use as many sources as I can in the process. Peace.....

Tang Soo!!!
Soo Bahk!!!


----------



## Len Losik (Apr 7, 2004)

Dear Master Arce,

Thank you Master Arce for your interest in Tang Soo Do and my books on Tang Soo Do. As I have said many times, I am not an expert, I simply am willing to publish what I have learned about Tang Soo Do as I learn them, unlike the self proclaimed experts in Tang Soo Do. 

Today I am a book seller and a practitioner. My book selling comes first unfortunately. I did have a competitive issue over the last several months that kept me from identifying sources that could be used to verify my research that  It was resolved by using the latest technology in book reproduction.

Since this happened I have gladly provided references to use to verify the accuracy of two hard to find hyungs I have included in my books on Tang Soo Do hyungs. Sorry that not everyone has come across them.

The hard to find hyungs are the Tae Kuek Kwon and So Rim Jang Kwon. Grandmaster Hwang Kee's first book titled "Hwa Soo Do" contains the So Rim Jang Kwan hyung, and the Grandmaster Hwang Kee's book titled, "Tang Soo Do Soo Bahk Do Dae Kuem" which is the Korean version of the English of the same title. Itcontains the Tae Kuek Kwon hyung.

Dan Segarra has not even purchased one of my books, any comments from him must be attributed to whatever. 

I asked him to help make one of my books on Soo Bahk Do accurate. He agreed to do so. Then when I sent him an early draft of the book, he sent me some comments and then stopped, then he refused to answer my emails. He had done the same thing when I asked him to help me on my hyung to kata conversion matrix I developed about 10 years ago.

After I published the book, which was considerably  different than the draft I had sent Dan, he became vocal about the contents. He has never bought a book, and what he has to say about my books should be considered baseless.

There are always indiviuals that are quick to criticize what others do. These individuals are usually pretty good at the kick/punch aspects of Tang Soo Do. Seldom do they have any other talents. If they did we would read about them in articles and books, but we don't. Their role in Tang Soo Do is on the sidelines, watching what others accomplish.


----------



## dosandojang (Apr 7, 2004)

Great reply Master Losik. I am happy, because I know your true intentions are to UNEARTH the TRUE INFORMATION of Tang Soo Do. NOT some BIASED story of a Korean Master or Grand Master. I have been in TSD since 74, and all I have gotten from them is, half stories, self-serving stories, wrong stories,  and I don't knows....

 I met Master Clay (through Cyberspace) this year, and found that he has a similar Martial Arts Background as mine (TSD and HKD). Master Clay knows a lot about TSD too, so I really like hearing his, as well as others, input as well.


----------



## glad2bhere (Jun 10, 2004)

Dear Folks: 

I have been trying to get a response from Mr. Nolan regarding his resources and have not had any luck. If anyone knows some way to make contact I would appreciate the help. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Jun 10, 2004)

Len,

As long as there are verifiable sources, the work should be considered on its own merit. Anyone wishing to dispute properly citated works, should provide their own to do a rebuttal, as is the typical basis of rhetorical writing. The sad fact is that there are many who would rather shoot someone down, than help them or praise them for trying to do better.

Keep up the work. Our art is not so well known as TKD. I'm not sure if I want that, but then in order for the art to survive, we must make sure people know about Tang Soo Do.

Best regards,


----------



## dsegarra (Jan 30, 2007)

Len Losik said:


> Dan Segarra has not even purchased one of my books, any comments from him must be attributed to whatever.
> 
> I asked him to help make one of my books on Soo Bahk Do accurate. He agreed to do so. Then when I sent him an early draft of the book, he sent me some comments and then stopped, then he refused to answer my emails. He had done the same thing when I asked him to help me on my hyung to kata conversion matrix I developed about 10 years ago.
> 
> ...


 
To Clarify this typical gobblygook that Len writes. Len did send me a copy of his book, it was so riddled with errors that I had to e-mail him various corrections, none of which he ever made. I also requested that he either remove the cut and paste content which HE did NOT author (I did) from his book or give me credit.

That was the last I heard from Len. He then appeared on my website www.warrior-scholar.com in the forum hocking his so called 'books' Yes I never bought one, my money would be better spent on say things like cat litter since lining my cat's box with his book did not work. The cat refused to crap on it. I guess cats have some self respect.

"Seldom do they have any other talents. If they did we would read about them in articles and books, but we don't. Their role in Tang Soo Do is on the sidelines, watching what others accomplish"

Len the only talent you have is copying other people. Even the tracings from other peoples books are bad. I don't know what's worse your tracings or your writings. 

As for talent, Len I have more talent in my small toe than you have in your entire being, if you can't comprehend that feel free to visit me anytime for a demonstration. I'd compare my technique against your's anyday.

As for sitting on the sidelines, I'd happily compare resume's anytime with you. 

As for 'watching what you accomplished' I'm still waiting for you to accomplish something. I can't find one experienced practioner that likes your books other than you, and your not that experienced. You've made yourself the joke of the Tang Soo Do community and you've got no one to blame for that but yourself.


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Feb 12, 2007)

As I have stated elsewhere

When I first saw a copy of Len Losiks book I was curious as to how Dave Zacker wound up in it. I could understand KJN Andy Ah Po being in it, as KJN Ah Po is among the finest Tang Soo Do practitioners on the planet. I asked Len and he told me; Dave Zacker was kind enough to provide me with information on KJN Jae Jun Kim and KJN Dale Druillard so I decided to add him as well.

I would hope that being added to a book that is supposed to showcase the Best of the Best would be harder to get in to then to simply forward some info

What can I say; anyone who has been in the Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan community for any length of time will be more then mildly aware of the relationship that Master Dan Segarra shared directly with KJN Hwang Kee and the work that he performed for KJN Hwang Kee. 

*Nothing else need be said on this subject*



Yours in Tang Soo Do,

Master Jay S. Penfil


TANG SOO!!!


----------



## Kacey (Feb 17, 2007)

*ATTENTION ALL USERS:

Please keep the discussion at a mature, respectful level. Please review our sniping policy http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sho...d.php?p=427486. Feel free to use the Ignore feature to ignore members whose posts you do not wish to read (it is at the bottom of each member's profile). Thank you.

-Karen Cohn
-MT Senior Moderator
*


----------

